# Possible "fix" for LTE and 3G connection problems



## hwertz (Oct 9, 2011)

I was having the problem where the phone drops from wifi to.. well, nothing; the 4G would try to reconnect for quite a while (sometimes several minutes) before it'd actually pass data, and same if it went to 3G. EHRPD problems I'd guess.

So, I read recently about the **33284 menu, and much to my surprise it's available on the Strat. I switched off LTE in the wireless menu. I went to **33284, the SPC is 000000, "HDR/1x selection", and changed it from default "EHRPD 1x Mode" to "Hybrid mode" (which means EVDO with 1x fallback but no EHRPD.) I hit OK and exited out. I don't know if it would have sorted itself out, but I used switchpan (which is just a shortcut to *#*#4636#*#*), turned the radio off and back on. It came up in EVDO Rev a mode (instead of ehrpd). I ran a speed test to verify the connection was actually up. I went in again and switched it to 1x only. Went to **33284 and turned the radio off and on.I (slowly) ran a speed test. I switched back to EHRPD, radi off and on, then went to the regular menu and switched back to 4G.

I don't know if this reset something on the phone or did something network-side (some speculated this was a problem or not ina given area depending on the equpiment brands used) but the phone switches from wifi to 4G almost immediately, and 4G<->3G handoffs are now pretty reliable. It survives through battery pulls.


----------

